# Breville/Sage Precision Brewer+ SGP BITTER COFFEE



## Jordan1996 (May 6, 2021)

So I have had a Breville Precision Brewer and a smart grinder pro for the last 6 months and the quality of my coffee has decreased considerably over the last month or so.

I've been buying the same roasts(mainly from social coffee in Toronto- they do light to medium roasts and their beans are well reviewed). The roast im using currently I used to grind at a fairly fine 35 on my SGP and it was fairly fruit forward but above everything quite smooth and sweet. Now regardless of grind setting(I've tried everything between a fine 30 and massively course 60) its bitter, bland and disgusting just slightly less bitter at the upper end. I've played with every setting on mybrew(currently at 196f for temp, 30 second bloom and slow flow) and the gold setting but it changes nothing. I've descaled my machine two weeks ago, I always rinse out each component and I clean my grinder weekly.

My current brew ratio is 50 grams of coffee roughly to 30 oz of water

Has anyone had similar problems with either machine? am I doing something wrong?


----------

